
Ask HN: Stripe alternatives with worldwide merchants for non-business - Sekhmet
Hi.
I&#x27;m just pissed off, because I can&#x27;t find any payment gateway, which will support merchants in any country (Stripe is awesome, but it requires to be located in specified countries). PayPal is global, but it&#x27;s painful to implement this (I&#x27;ve implemented it using ActiveMerchant, it redirects user to success page and it doesn&#x27;t charge user).
Are there any other payment processors which works in other countries than US (I live in Poland) and don&#x27;t require to have company set up (company in Poland costs a lot, even without any revenue, so it&#x27;s not an option right now).
======
dangrossman
Check out Spreedly. [https://spreedly.com/](https://spreedly.com/)

Integrate once and your app/site now supports 71 different payment gateways.
You can test and swap them just by changing one token in your code.

Here's the supported gateways, including 8 in Poland:
[https://spreedly.com/gateways](https://spreedly.com/gateways)

~~~
munimkazia
It supports a few in India too.. Impressive. Though it is quite pricey.

------
switch33
Braintree
([https://www.braintreepayments.com/landing/international](https://www.braintreepayments.com/landing/international)
) ?

~~~
bbissoon
Braintree is a good alternative and it was recently picked up by PayPal. They
also offer first $50K in sales transaction fee-free.

